# 90 gallon



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Loving the driftwood.


----------



## DrGonzo (Apr 12, 2012)

Scars said:


> Loving the driftwood.


Nice thank you!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

That driftwood has an awesome shape. I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## DrGonzo (Apr 12, 2012)

CluelessAquarist said:


> That driftwood has an awesome shape. I can't wait to see how this turns out!


Just have to plant the foreground and figure out a background plant, also get another bubble counter for my co2 rig that currently has a crack.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful driftwood!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Any chance of an update coming soon!? I expect a lot out of this tank, that driftwood is just too cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Apr 12, 2012)

Unfortunately there's not much to update on. Took in a friend's Oscar because of a tank crisis. Gotta figure out what to do with the Oscar before I proceed with the tank. Just battling him digging right now so he doesn't muck up the MTS underneath the sand.


----------



## DrGonzo (Apr 12, 2012)

It's been a while so I figure I'll update. Just got a new light and I'll be getting the co2 filled tomorrow. Light is a Current USA Satellite+ Pro. Working for an aquarium company has its perks, it retails close to $300 but I got it much cheaper through a wholesaler. This light is wicked bright. I'm starting to like where this tank is going. It's been a long, incredibly slow process, but I'm making some progress. Hopefully after the light and co2 the plants will fill in more, especially the swords and vals.


----------

